
Is This the Beginning of the Great Tech Depression of 2016? - karangoeluw
https://medium.com/@karan/is-this-the-beginning-of-the-great-tech-depression-of-2016-54af7d6fdbef#.pb9bmeqnu
======
xufi
The only company I see on a rebound strangely is MS. Except for soem of the
issues of Windows 10. They're actaully growing overall and getting off to a
strong start. I feel bad for what happened to Yahoo this past week. Such a
good company but apparently they were late in aqutie a few things

